# contradizer / contraditar



## harshduck

Oi gente,

  Alguém pode me explicar a diferença entre ‘contradizer’ y ‘contraditar’? Se me puder traduzi-los ambos ao inglês será muito utíl... Entendo ‘cotradizer’ como ‘to contradict’, mas para o outro não tenho nem idéia, e também não o acho em nenhum diccionário.

  Fico grato a quem me ajudar


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Compare os dois verbetes do Aurélio:


> *contraditar*
> [De _contradita + -ar_2.]
> Verbo transitivo direto.
> 1.Jur. Opor contradita (2) a.
> 2.Contestar, impugnar. [Pret. imperf. ind.: _contraditava_, .... _contraditáveis_, _contraditavam_. Cf. _contraditáveis_, pl. de _contraditável_.]





> *contradizer*
> [Do lat. _contradicere_.]
> Verbo transitivo direto.
> 1.Dizer o contrário de; impugnar, contrariar:
> _No seu arrazoado contradizia a doutrina do mestre. _
> 2.Contrariar, desmentir:
> _Há fatos que contradizem sua afirmação. _
> 3.Redargüir a; contestar:
> _Magoado, não contradisse o amigo. _
> 4.Não condizer com; ser conflitante:
> _Suas atitudes contradizem sua educação. _
> Verbo intransitivo.
> 5.Alegar o contrário; fazer oposição.
> Verbo pronominal.
> 6.Dizer o contrário do que antes afirmara; desmentir-se:
> "Há impressões dessa noite, que me aparecem truncadas ou confusas. Contradigo-me, atrapalho-me." (Machado de Assis, _Páginas Recolhidas_, p. 85.)
> 7.P. ext. Cair, ou agir, em contradição (1):
> _Vive a se contradizer: suas palavras e ações há muito que não se casam. _[Irreg. Conjug.: v. _dizer_.]


----------



## harshduck

Muito bem - acho que falte algo no meu Mini-Aurélio.

Obrigado


----------



## Outsider

Nunca ouvi "contraditar". Normalmente diz-se "contradizer", que para mim traduz perfeitamente _to contradict_.


----------



## harshduck

Existe sim - tal vez se use mais no Brasil. O certo é que aparece no Aurélio e no Mini-Aurélio, que são diccionarios brasileiros, não é?


----------



## Outsider

Não me entenda mal. Não nego que a palavra exista. Só digo que não se usa habitualmente, ao menos em Portugal.


----------



## harshduck

Pois foi um eurodeputado portugues que a usou... mas ele tem um jeito 'interessante' de falar - gosta das palavras que não se customam ouvir


----------



## Outsider

Os verbetes do Aurélio dão a entender que "contraditar" se usa sobretudo na linguagem jurídica. O contexto em que a palavra foi usada é jurídico?


----------



## harshduck

Não foi. Eu acho que o mais provavel seja que o orador não quisesse utilizar essa palavra e quis emplear 'contradizer' em vez dela. Mas eu tenho de traduzir o que esta escrito no texto se pode caber, e aqui cabe sim o significado contraditar embora soe algo esquisito


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me que o mais provável é o orador pretender dizer _contradict_. Usou "contraditar" para soar mais erudito, nada mais. Se encontrar uma palavra inglesa obscura que signifique o mesmo que _contradict_, pode usá-la para manter o nível de língua, mas a minha sugestão é que não se apoquente demasiado com o assunto.


----------



## harshduck

boa ideia. Vou fazer assim


----------



## almufadado

Contraditar é o processo que se usa no contraditório de um julgamento. Espera-se que os intervenientes (réus/testemunhas) se contadigam a fim de se descobrir a verdade.

Agora quem é que me vai contradizer ?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Estou quase certo de que o Outsider está na boa pista, ao supor que o eurodeputado quis afetar requinte ao dizer _contraditar, _em lugar de _contradizer_. É uma dessas armadilhas da língua que costumam vitimar os políticos populistas e ignorantes que procuram impressionar os eleitores com a ostentação de uma erudição vazia e ridícula. 

O que me faz lembrar do Fernando Collor de Mello, aquele presidente brasileiro que, pela corrupção deslavada, foi destituído num processo de _impeachment_. Ele costumava dizer asneiras desse tipo, como, por exemplo, quando quis falar das mansões onde os ricos moram confortavelmente: ao invés de usar a palavra "mansões", preferiu dizer "mansardas", sem saber que o siginificado mais comum dessa palavra - ainda segundo o Aurélio - é "morada miserável".


----------



## harshduck

Dom Casmurro said:


> É uma dessas armadilhas da língua que costumam vitimar os políticos populistas e ignorantes que procuram impressionar os eleitores com a ostentação de uma erudição vazia e ridícula.



Me parece certo. Ainda assim, gostei de conhecer a palavra contraditar


----------



## Outsider

Esta conversa fez-me pensar que "contraditório" deve ser o que se chama _cross-examination_ em inglês. Nesse caso, "contraditar" seria _to cross-examine_. Estou certo?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Outsider said:


> Esta conversa fez-me pensar que "contraditório" deve ser o que se chama _cross-examination_ em inglês. Nesse caso, "contraditar" seria _to cross-examine_. Estou certo?


Acho que não. "Contraditar", em linguagem forense, é simplesmente "impugnar".


----------



## Carfer

Dom Casmurro said:


> Acho que não. "Contraditar", em linguagem forense, é simplesmente "impugnar".


 
Em Portugal também é isso (impugnar, contestar, contra-alegar), mas é mais que isso, visto que o sentido indicado pelo Outsider também se usa e por isso ele também tem razão: as testemunhas podem ser contraditadas e o '_contraditório_', que pertence ao mesmo âmbito semântico de '_contradita_' e '_contraditar_', é esse princípio processual (e também o exercício dele) que impede o tribunal de resolver um conflito sem que a outra parte seja chamada a deduzir oposição. Por exemplo se eu requerer a contradita duma testemunha, se a contraditar, quero dizer que tenho conhecimento de circunstâncias susceptíveis de abalar a credibilidade do seu depoimento, quer por afectarem a razão de ciência que alegou, quer por diminuirem a fé que possa merecer e por isso requeiro ao tribunal que admita os documentos ou ouça as testemunhas que comprovam os factos que eu invoco.
O exercício do contraditório corresponde efectivamente, em certa medida, à _'cross-examination'_ do direito anglo-saxónico, esta num sentido mais restricto, visto que se aplica só às testemunhas_._

Talvez haja aqui uma ligeira diferença semântica entre Portugal e o Brasil que sustente igualmente a afirmação de Dom Casmurro. Pelo que li, no Brasil chama-se contradita a uma figura processual muito próxima, mas que corresponde em Portugal à impugnação da admissão da testemunha nos casos em que ela não é qualificada para depor. No caso português, enquanto a impugnação ocorre antes do depoimento, a contradita só pode ocorrer depois, como é lógico, visto que no primeiro caso está em causa a pessoa da testemunha e no segundo o depoimento que ela prestou.

P.S. Já agora deixem-me dizer que, não sabendo quem é o euro-deputado, é bem possível que o homem seja jurista (muitos são) e lhe tenha simplesmente fugido a boca para o linguajar a que está habituado. Acontece frequentemente e acontece-me a mim também, de forma que não quero ser injusto. Mas também é possível que estivesse pura e simplesmente a _'armar-se'_. Não seria caso virgem, pois não?


----------



## almufadado

O uso diferente de "contraditar", pelo que me é dado a entender, é sobretudo ao nivel das palavras derivadas :

*A Contadita  (direito pt e br)* :

*Leis e tribunais » Blog Archive » TJSC. Testemunha. Contradita ...*

27 Out 2007 *...* _A contradita_ deve ser levantada logo após a qualificação da testemunha, podendo ser argüida até o momento imediatamente anterior ao início *...*
blog.redel.com.br/leisetribunais/2007/10/27/tjsc-testemunh*a-contradita*-prazo-para-oferecimento/ - 47k - Em cache - Páginas semelhantes

*I - A contradita tem lugar se a parte alegar qualquer ...*

I - _A contradita_ tem lugar se a parte alegar qualquer circunstância capaz de abalar a credibilidade do depoimento e for deduzida quando o depoimento termina *...*
jurisprudencia.vlex.pt/vid/30146163 - Páginas semelhantes



_*O contradito*_ (comum em br e menos usado em pt (mais corrente debate/discussão/o contraditório))

*Morre o poeta Bruno Tolentino - O Globo Online*

27 Jun 2007 *...* Em entrevista, ele disse que "polemiza não por que se julga o dono da verdade, mas para provocar _o contradito_ e o debate". *...*
oglobo.globo.com/cultura/mat/2007/06/27/296538547.asp - 47k - 


_*Contradição*_ (corrente br e pt)

*Paradoxo, contradição, antinomia e absurdo*

A noção de _contradição_ é, geralmente estudada sob a forma de um *...* A _contradição_ respeita a proposições, não a ideias. *...* Olga Pombo: 
contradicao_antinomia

*FUNDAMENTAÇÃO. SENTENÇA. ACÓRDÃO. APELAÇÃO. PUBLICAÇÃO, AUSÊNCIA ...*

PUBLICAÇÃO, AUSÊNCIA DE OMISSÃO OU _CONTRADIÇÃO_.I - Entendeu esta Turma, *...* Articular como: http://_br_.vlex.com/vid/43872295. Id. vLex: VLEX-43872295 *...*
*br*.vlex.com/vid/43872295 - Páginas semelhantes
Mais resultados de br.vlex.com »



*Contraditório*


 adj. (lat. contradictoriu). 


[...]
Lei de autorização de revisão do Código de Processo Civil 
Lei n.º 33/95, de 18 de Agosto 
Artigo 2º As alterações a introduzir na execução desta autorização visam concretizar, no 
processo civil, o direito fundamental de acesso à justiça e aos tribunais, consagrando que tal direito 
envolve a obtenção, em prazo razoável, de uma  decisão de mérito e afirmando como princípios 
estruturantes do processo civil o  princípio do contraditório, designadamente na medida em que 
pressupõe que, em momento prévio à decisão, tenha sempre lugar a audição das partes sobre as 
questões de direito ou de facto suscitadas, e o princípio da igualdade das partes. [...]


*MULTA. PROCESSO ADMINISTRATIVO. INOBSERVÂNCIA AO CONTRADITÓRIO.<br ...*

MULTA. PROCESSO ADMINISTRATIVO. INOBSERVÂNCIA AO _CONTRADITÓRIO_.CERCEAMENTO DE DEFESA.1 - A validação da multa aplicada por falta de registro profissional *...*
*br*.vlex.com/vid/43691987 - Páginas semelhantes
Mais resultados de br.vlex.com »


_*Contraditória *_

[...] É a mais usual para além da prova testemunhal. Trata-se de uma prova pré-constituída, que definimos, quando nos debruçamos sobre o princípio da audiência contraditória, como sendo, a já formada antes do início do processo e, portanto, antes de surgir a necessidade da sua utilização.[...]


_*Contraditor**(a)*_

[...]Significativo realce foi dado à tutela efectiva do direito de defesa, prevendo-se que nenhuma 
pretensão possa ser apreciada sem que ao legítimo *contraditor*, regularmente chamado a juízo, seja 
facultada oportunidade de *deduzir oposição*. [...]
http://www.stj.pt/nsrepo/geral/cptlp/Portugal/CodigoProcessoCivil.pdf


*Palavras possíveis pouco ou não usadas:*

Contraditamento
Contraditado
De harmonia com o artigo 611.º do _Código Civil_, incumbe ao autor provar o seu *....* por isso insusceptível de ser _contraditado_ à margem do pacto social, *...*

A aplicação em verbo, e dado o uso em direito, é quase sempre nas terceiras pessoas. 

assentos, prever a possibilidade de o próprio Supremo Tribunal  de Justiça, em recursos que 
ulteriormente perante si decorressem, «revogar» o assento anteriormente emitido, sendo 
indispensável garantir às próprias partes, em qualquer instância, *a possibilidade de impugnarem ou 
contraditarem a doutrina que nele fez vencimento. *



*Ao invés  "contradizer", "contrapor", "contra-argumentar" usa-se mesmo no contexto do direito. 
*
[...]  Assim, o âmbito deste incidente resulta, desde logo, alargado, como reflexo da ampliação do 
campo de aplicação das figuras do litisconsórcio  e coligação iniciais, tornando-se nomeadamente 
possível o chamamento destinado à formulação de pedido subsidiário contra o interveniente, o que 
possibilitará, em muitos casos, em termos inovatórios no nosso ordenamento jurídico processual, o 
suprimento da própria «ilegitimidade» singular, trazendo à causa e direccionando-a contra, afinal, _*o 
verdadeiro interessado directo em contradizer*_. [...]
http://www.stj.pt/nsrepo/geral/cptlp/Portugal/CodigoProcessoCivil.pdf


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Carfer said:


> Talvez haja aqui uma ligeira diferença semântica entre Portugal e o Brasil que sustente igualmente a afirmação de Dom Casmurro. Pelo que li, no Brasil chama-se contradita a uma figura processual muito próxima, mas que corresponde em Portugal à impugnação da admissão da testemunha nos casos em que ela não é qualificada para depor.


Saio de fininho sem que ninguém note,  pois não sou jurista. O meu palpite neste assunto foi dado "de ouvido".


----------

